# Sweeping Debris



## elroy195

New to parking lot sweeping and I have a question regarding the debris... Where are you guys disposing of the debris collected from the parking lot? Please explain your setup for disposal if any.. Thanks!


----------



## Camden

My hopper can hold about 1000lbs so I don't need to worry about unloading it on the job site very often (I mostly do small lots like banks and doctor's offices). If I do take on a larger job that'll require me to unload a few times I'll bring along a second truck with my dump trailer attached.


----------



## wizardsr

I think he's asking about where to dump it Roy. A lot of places consider sweeping debris to be waste, and won't accept it as fill, so it ends up going to the sanitary landfill. If you're lucky enough, you can find some one or some place local that will allow you to dump it and look the other way, or dump it on your own property. Some guys I've also heard sift it, mix salt in, and use it on lots the next winter.


----------



## Camden

I agree Wiz. I read the original post too quickly. Anyway, I dump all the debris I sweep up on a section of bare land behind the shop. Every so often I'll smooth it out with the skid steer and I'll rake up the loose trash and throw it in the dumpster. It looks like native soil after a while.


----------

